# Space Mac



## Mouse (Sep 4, 2017)

Seems pretty quiet on Chrons at the mo so I'm gonna go ahead and announce this now and then come back and add to it when I have more info like cover art and actual release dates and whatnot...

Anywho, last November I did the NaNoWriMo with a few other Chronners. I wrote a daft sci-fi rom com which was then accepted by NineStar Press. (Yay!) Quickest flipping not-even-an-idea to actually-accepted-for-publication _ever_. 

Mouse the sci-fi author, who'da thought it, eh? It's more of a space fantasy really. And it's very off-the-cuff. Those of you who've read my 75/300 worders tend to know what my off-the-cuff stuff ends up like. See also Earth Born   - Kraxon Magazine .

Beta comments include:
"This is really good, and I've been laughing out loud, literally, and getting funny looks from passers-by (reading it as a .mobi on my phone). You'd never think it was a nano first draft. I actually hate you lol!" From our @Kerrybuchanan 

And "Fun, and quirky, but also very sweet" from @Juliana 

So keep an eye out for when it's released cos it's a bit mad.


----------



## Parson (Sep 5, 2017)

Be still my heart! A Mouse S.F? Do let me know it will immediately be on my "must be read" pile.


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (Sep 5, 2017)

Woohoo! NSP have been putting out some serious quality!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 5, 2017)

Parson said:


> Be still my heart! A Mouse S.F? Do let me know it will immediately be on my "must be read" pile.



Ta! Well... it's set in space and has aliens but that's as SF as it gets. 



Amelia Faulkner said:


> Woohoo! NSP have been putting out some serious quality!



Yeah NSP are fab.


----------



## J Riff (Sep 7, 2017)

In space, good. Has word Space in title, has ETs, (which is the preferred term to aliens, these days) - Short for extraterrestrials which is a good solid SF word, and long too, so it fills up the book quicker. But how to acquire it, 1st ed. PB preferably?


----------



## Abernovo (Sep 9, 2017)

Amelia Faulkner said:


> Woohoo! NSP have been putting out some serious quality!





Mouse said:


> Yeah NSP are fab.


Well, they certainly got it right, publishing _Whitecott Manor_. I was lucky enough to receive an ARC. Not sff, but very well-written (as ever, with Mouse), and a thoroughly enjoyable read, with great characters (I always think Mouse's books feel like ensemble pieces, as secondary characters are fleshed out as much as the MCs). I will put up a review on Goodreads and Twitter soon.

Look forward to seeing _Space Jam_ in the not-so-distant future.


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 9, 2017)

Mouse said:


> cos it's a bit mad


If that's not a recommendation, I don't know what is.


----------



## Juliana (Sep 9, 2017)

It's such a fun story - everyone's going to love it!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 11, 2017)

Aw cheers, dudes.

Aber <3


----------



## Phyrebrat (Sep 12, 2017)

How am I just hearing about this now? 

pH


----------



## Mouse (Sep 13, 2017)

Phyrebrat said:


> How am I just hearing about this now?
> 
> pH



I dunno, seeing as I've told you about this several times! Divbrat.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 10, 2017)

Release date: *27th November*. Stick it in your diaries.


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 10, 2017)

Parson said:


> A Mouse S.F?



Ah, but this isn't the first one. I remember some girl with a space mop.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 10, 2017)

HareBrain said:


> Ah, but this isn't the first one. I remember some girl with a space mop.



_Athanasia_ was published in Mischief Corner Books quarterly magazine last December. That was only a short story though. I'm impressed you remembered!


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 10, 2017)

Mouse said:


> _Athanasia_ was published in Mischief Corner Books quarterly magazine last December. That was only a short story though. I'm impressed you remembered!



Oh cool, I'm glad the intergalactic janitor found a home.

I'm amazed at what I can remember sometimes. Also depressed at what I can't.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Oct 10, 2017)

Like. Go you. 

pH


----------



## Kylara (Oct 10, 2017)

Wooo Mouse!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 10, 2017)

Yay! Ta.

Received the concept cover art today and it's bloody lovely.


----------



## Abernovo (Oct 10, 2017)

Mouse said:


> Release date: *27th November*. Stick it in your diaries.


Yay, Mouse! 
In diary.


----------



## Parson (Oct 11, 2017)

Mouse said:


> Release date: *27th November*. Stick it in your diaries.




During the week of Thanksgiving  something else to give thanks for.  (reminder in phone).


----------



## Mouse (Oct 11, 2017)

Ooh yeah, I forgot it was Thanksgiving. Awesome, means I get some quiet time at work.


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 11, 2017)

work!!


----------

